# How Do You Find Your Local Halfords



## The Jogger (3 Jun 2009)

Got this idea from another thread and after my recent experience with that lot. We can copy and paste the list as it goes on each new post. So Excellent, Good, Bad or Total Rubbish on the list only. You can post your reaasons seperately from the list. This way we might find some really good branhes that are worth a visit.

List
Mine is: Chichester ........... Total Rubbish


----------



## Garz (3 Jun 2009)

OK being near manchester I am technically near quite a few, but here goes my brief experiences:

Bolton - rubbish range of bikes, not worth visitting unless you are after a well stocked specific product.
Bury - weekend staff useless with little technical ability.
Manchester (cheetham hill) - Not bad, could get messy with wrong day/person.


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jun 2009)

Try to keep the list going by copy and paste..........

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Jun 2009)

Aberdare ........... Total Rubbish


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jun 2009)

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare ........... Total Rubbish


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

Nottingham, run by chavs who have no idea about bikes. RUBBISH.
Ive never been in there to buy a bike or anything for a bike though mind, i did go in a while ago(before i was into cycling) to look at folding bikes, and the guy didnt have a clue about anything


----------



## Bigtwin (3 Jun 2009)

Easy - it's on the ring road with a big sign outside.

Less flippantly - it's complete cr@p - it's a Halfords. They all are.

Latest one was a non cycling friend who couldn't work our why the brakes on his son's new bike were arse. They had managed to put the blocks in the wrong way round so the pads slid out when you braked.

That takes some doing.

So - 

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare .............. Total Rubbish 
Guildford.................Total rubbish


----------



## Gerry Attrick (3 Jun 2009)

Just a thought, but given the almost unanimous disapproval of Halfords, has anyone actually written formally to their customer services department outlining their grievences? If so, what was the outcome?


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jun 2009)

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare .............. Total Rubbish 
Nottingham............ Total Rubbish 
Guildford.................Total rubbish


----------



## Bigtwin (3 Jun 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Just a thought, but given the almost unanimous disapproval of Halfords, has anyone actually written formally to their customer services department outlining their grievences? If so, what was the outcome?



Actually yes. I got given a Professional Socket Set. They are, or at least were, guaranteed for life on an exchange basis.

Had a prob with the release on one of the ratchets - they refused to change it. Wrote and complained. Never got a reply.

Went to another store and told the 12 year old server that they were exchange items. Said "Oh OK", clearly having no idea at all what I was on about, and changed it.

Uselessness can work for you sometimes.


----------



## medication25 (3 Jun 2009)

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare .............. Total Rubbish 
Nottingham............ Total Rubbish 
Guildford.................Total rubbish
London:
Peckham: Rubbish -- nothing at all on stock, 2 weeks to fit a new rear hanger.
ST. Pauls, London -- Good, most bikes are in stock, or can be orderd in real fast, staff know what they are talking about.


----------



## Joe24 (3 Jun 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Just a thought, but given the almost unanimous disapproval of Halfords, has anyone actually written formally to their customer services department outlining their grievences? If so, what was the outcome?



Didnt Bonj? Where did that thread go? His letter to them was quiet funny if i remember right.


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jun 2009)

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare .............. Total Rubbish 
Nottingham............ Total Rubbish 
Guildford.................Total rubbish
Peckham............... Total Rubbish
St Pauls ............... Good


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jun 2009)

Don't forget to copy and paste


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Jun 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Don't forget to copy and paste



I get the idea....


Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare .............. Total Rubbish 
Nottingham............ Total Rubbish 
Guildford.................Total rubbish
Peckham............... Total Rubbish
St Pauls ............... Good 
Rustington..............Crap (Bikehut tho' can be OK!)


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2009)

No idea, I've never been inside, (Seafield Road Edinburgh). The Dunfermline one is pretty rubbish when I was last in over 3 years ago, not a great range of stock and a lack of staff and those that they did have new little and weren't very enthusiastic (I'm maybe doing them a disservice, perhaps they've improved ) but it was sometimes handy because of the opening hours.

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare .............. Total Rubbish 
Nottingham............ Total Rubbish 
Guildford.................Total rubbish
Peckham............... Total Rubbish
St Pauls ............... Good 
Rustington..............Crap (Bikehut tho' can be OK!) 
Dunfermline.............Total rubbish (Opening times are OK though)


----------



## Gerry Attrick (3 Jun 2009)

I think that provided you expect the bare minimum of service and expertise, that you know exactly what you want and are determined not to be swayed, then Halfords are no better or worse than *some *lbs. The employment of spotty, couldn't give a damn, and why should I? type schoolboys is not solely a Halfords trait. I don't use Halfords (or any other chain) unless I have no choice, but at least they are open on Sundays which has bailed me out of a problem more than once.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2009)

Well....

Can't comment - don't use bike shops to fix my bikes at all..... 

I have a couple of LBS's that I will use for wheel builds and I've just spent a fair few pounds with one locally, but I'm not in often - he know's I know how to sort bikes.... my new build came fully 'finished' - i.e. he had fitted all parts with a good load of Finish Line Pro Grease.....something you don't get in Halfords.........nothing for me to do.....

My kids bikes come from a local retailer, but I get them boxed, and fit/re-grease stuff before they use them.....


----------



## punkypossum (3 Jun 2009)

Chichester ........... Total Rubbish
Bolton.................. Total Rubbish 
Aberdare .............. Total Rubbish 
Nottingham............ Total Rubbish 
Guildford.................Total rubbish
Peckham............... Total Rubbish
St Pauls ............... Good 
Rustington..............Crap (Bikehut tho' can be OK!) 
Dunfermline.............Total rubbish (Opening times are OK though) 
Preston (Docklands branch)...... Total Rubbish


----------



## jimboalee (4 Jun 2009)

Here's my story, sad but true.
About a bike shop I once knew.
They spanned my leg then messed around,
with a bike that was over thirty pound.

Shoop, shoop, la la la la la shoop shoop,
la la la la la shoop shoop la la la la la ooooo.

I should have known it from the very start.
The kid in Halfords was a f**king tart.
He tried to sell me a piece of s**t,
And a bunch of rags he called 'good kit'.

I miss my bike shop with the man who knows
Crowther's gone and my sadness grows,
So if you don't wanna cry like I do.
Keep away from Halfords too.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2009)

Well I find the kids bikes they sell are not very good quality and heavy.

As to what individual ones are like I don't know which Bristol stores are the ones people I know have used - but I advised someone who was having problems with their brakes that they needed new cables inner/outer. They took the bike to Halfords who said it was only cosmetic and no need to change the split bent rusty outter!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2009)

Horsham - Excellent (inc the weekend lads I've dealt with; all keen cyclists)
Crawley - Good

They are not all rubbish - sorry to disappoint.

Q. What are we comparing them with exactly?


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2009)

summerdays said:


> Well I find the kids bikes they sell are not very good quality and heavy.


A couple of years ago my mum bought a bike for my 6 year old nephew, I told her to wait and we'd go to a lbs at the weekend; before I knew it she had bought a kids bike from Halfords . Its feels heavier than my road bikes.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

Crewe (Grand Junction Way) - Service somewhat indifferent - e.g. asked them about a Vanquish that was on sale, they said they'd get one in for me to have a look at in my size, never heard from them again. Range of bits is ok, although I'd go to Supreme Cycles LBS for preference.

Stoke (Festival Heights) - Only used once, but staff were friendly & knew about the 3 for 2 offer on inner tubes (bargain!)

No idea what the bike setup & wrenching services are like at either store.

Overall, staff are a bit indifferent to your presence in the store, in my experience.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

summerdays said:


> Well I find the kids bikes they sell are not very good quality and heavy.


Kids bikes in general tend to the appalling.

My son's "Rhino" faux full sus is heavier than my Raleigh Pioneer Elite (an early 90s steel framed hybrid, no lightweight by any stretch) despite being about half the size. The parts on the Rhino require near constant attention, brakes and gears being particular areas of concern. I wish I'd known a bit more about bikes when we bought it - fortunately he's pretty much outgrown it now, so will get a proper bike by way of replacement.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Jun 2009)

The last time I used Halfords ( for a SRAM silver 9 speed chain ) there was a cyclist ?? standing around with a Trek mad one 4.5 ( I had a good look at it because Halfords don't regularly sell them ).

The guy walked off to look at something while I was eyeing up his bike. The bike was missing the front wheel.

I grabbed the goods I was shopping for and went to pay. The guy had returned to the cash desk to pay for his PUNCTURE REPAIR !! 

Off he went with his £1400 worth and I commented to the young lad assistant about the inability of some 'Posers' to do the most fundemental jobs on a bike.

From what the young lad said, the 'poser' had gone out without a PRK, spare tube or any kind of tool.

I must bite my tongue and admit Halfords are sometimes useful to the type of cyclist who know nothing about bikes.


----------



## Gooch (4 Jun 2009)

Last time I went to Halfords the lad that that helped me was excellent. I was after a wiper blade and some oil for the missus car. He found the right blade and then went to the car just to double check (even offered to fit it) and then found the correct oil for me. Then he took it all to the till for me. He was extremely helpful and so I took his name and emailed Halfords to tell them how helpful he was. I can't speak for the rest of the employees though. This was at Halfords in Ringwood Road in Poole.

It's easy for us to knock them when they provide a bad service but who gives them a pat on the back when they do something right?

As for Halfords bikes. Let's face it if you're on this forum you either know a bit about bikes or you are very interested in cycling. Having looked at what they sell in Halfords most of us wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. Not because there is anything wrong with the bikes, I am sure they are good value for money. But they seem to be geared around the everyday Joe who just wants "a bike". If you are into Mountain Biking, Road Racing or getting a decent Commuter bike you would probably go elsewhere anyway. I don't know how clued up the employees in the bike section are but it's very easy for us to knock them with our keyboards!


----------



## Jim_Noir (4 Jun 2009)

Not bike related, but I just went to the one in Braehead to get a aux input for my ipod, the guy at the audio desk had no idea what I was talking about... even when I showed him the connections on a stand and advised I was looking for the one for my make/model/year... I said they all should fit... yes this right a honda civic will fit a Vauxhall you muppet!


----------



## johnnyh (4 Jun 2009)

Gooch said:


> I don't know how clued up the employees in the bike section are but it's very easy for us to knock them with our keyboards!



dunno about you but my keyboard cable doesn't stretch to the estate where Halfords is 

Have to say the Frome Halfords is fine, no bother at all really. That said I always check my bikes over before using them anyway, so haven't really tried the "service" side of them.

They are always pleasant though.

You pays your money you takes your choice.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Jun 2009)

my carrera roadbike was setup perfectly when i bought it. so when i went to get dd a bike some years later, i assumed that it would be problem free.

little did i know that the talented mechanic who did my bike had moved on to a proper bikeshop, and a monkey hired in his place.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2009)

Gooch said:


> As for Halfords bikes. Let's face it if you're on this forum you either know a bit about bikes or you are very interested in cycling. Having looked at what they sell in Halfords most of us wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. Not because there is anything wrong with the bikes, I am sure they are good value for money. But they seem to be geared around the everyday Joe who just wants "a bike". If you are into Mountain Biking, Road Racing or getting a decent Commuter bike you would probably go elsewhere anyway.



Have people not looked closely at the Boardman Range then? Serious range of quality MTB's, Hybrids and Road bikes clearly aimed squarely at serious cyclists. Read the reviews in ther mags and on line. Marketing wise selling these thru Halfords is a canny move - they know darned well nobody is coming back for service, becuase the majority of people spending that much on a bike will be largely self sufficient especially so the MTB'ers who have to be imo, so they can concentrate on box shifting instead.

 One would probably go elsewhere because one is a label conscious muppet who cuts of their nose to spite their face and who doesn't want to get sneared at by one's mates for buying a bike from a shop that sells car accessories. One's loss. This one prefers one's bikes performance to do the talking not the badge.

Seriously agreed the Apollo bicycle shaped objects are dross. Carrera's always seem to get better reviews, from a competency and VFM perspective, than the bikes you'll find in your LBS at the same price point. The Crawley Halfords had Van Nicholas' and, I think Condors and other road exotica in last time I was there. Are they serious enough for people. (But the "condor owners club" got very arsey about the Halfords deal - devaluing the brand dontchaknow) But if people can't see past the logo over the door all the more bargain bikes for the rest of us!


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> Have people not looked closely at the Boardman Range then? Serious range of quality MTB's, Hybrids and Road bikes clearly aimed squarely at serious cyclists. Read the reviews in ther mags and on line. Marketing wise selling these thru Halfords is a canny move - they know darned well nobody is coming back for service, becuase the majority of people spending that much on a bike will be largely self sufficient especially so the MTB'ers who have to be imo, so they can concentrate on box shifting instead.
> 
> One would probably go elsewhere because one is a label conscious muppet who cuts of their nose to spite their face and who doesn't want to get sneared at by one's mates for buying a bike from a shop that sells car accessories. One's loss. This one prefers one's bikes performance to do the talking not the badge.
> 
> Seriously agreed the Apollo bicycle shaped objects are dross. Carrera's always seem to get better reviews, from a competency and VFM perspective, than the bikes you'll find in your LBS at the same price point. The Crawley Halfords had Van Nicholas' and, I think Condors and other road exotica in last time I was there. Are they serious enough for people. (But the "condor owners club" got very arsey about the Halfords deal - devaluing the brand dontchaknow) But if people can't see past the logo over the door all the more bargain bikes for the rest of us!



Part of the problem I see is that even if you buy a bike at the top range of what Halfords are selling - you have no gaurentee over who puts it together for you knows what they are doing. And I'm sure there are good mechanics at Halfords... but at which shops are they hiding? I think if they are any good at their job they must get bored assembling the BSO's that they probably sell more of and then move onto a LBS.


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2009)

I have never paid anyone to fix a bike for me so can't comment on that side but they do keep a good range of components, etc are open on a Sunday when neither of my LBS are and they tend to stock all sorts of odds and end that you wouldn't get easily elsewhere. I was able to buy a proper three speed gear cable, it was exactly the right length with the correct end to fit the SA changer and came with a spare spindle thing and adjuster that screws into the hub. And all for £2.99. My LBS said they'd have to order it in and would cost about a tenner. I think you need to know what you are looking forthough as the staff aren't really that knowledgeable.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2009)

It's the indifference that's the thing, I think.

As tyred points out, they can have really odd, obscure little bits and pieces, and yet an empty space where the tyre lever sets, or 700c inner tubes should be. They can have someone who knows about bikes, and wants to help you, or someone who couldn't care less and wishes he was over in the car bit selling you new alloys.


----------



## pinkkaz (4 Jun 2009)

I got my first (well, since I was small) bike from Bikehut in Putney last year and they seemed good to me! They all seemed to know their stuff. Mind you, they bike they sold me isn't the one I'd choose if I could do cycle2work all over again knowing what I know now!


----------



## bonj2 (4 Jun 2009)

How do I find my local halfords? I usually just get its address from the store locator section and then look on a map.

ding! igmc




Seriously though halfords is fine, _for what it is_. An outlet selling basic parts for cars and bikes, and a _few_ half decent bikes, if you research and decide on the one you want and order that specific one and then check its build.
What halfords is NOT is a place to actually choose a bike, a place to get work done on a bike, or somewhere to get advice on pretty much _anything_.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jun 2009)

summerdays said:


> Part of the problem I see is that even if you buy a bike at the top range of what Halfords are selling - you have no gaurentee over who puts it together for you knows what they are doing. And I'm sure there are good mechanics at Halfords... but at which shops are they hiding? I think if they are any good at their job they must get bored assembling the BSO's that they probably sell more of and then move onto a LBS.



That's a very good point well made. But I do know who puts any new bike together that I buy before I ride it. Me. No good to a newbie I know - so I tart myself about to my local newbies to come to the shop to check things over; useful as I'm not wrapped up in the excitement of their new bike causing them to miss the sort of basic setup/build errors that ALL bike shops are prone to in their haste to get on a ride.

I make mistakes too esp. when tired or rushed so I do a through 'M' check at least once a week on my road bike, and before every ride on the MTBs. It's my face that will plant if the mechanic gets something wrong after all. I learnt the hard way that Pace RC35 forks don't have lawyer tabs.

Finish Line Wet Lube is 1.75 x the price in my LBS compared to my local Halfords and the LBS wanted 100% more for the same headset as any number of online retailer (50% more expensive than Halfords who had none in stock) said they would have to order some XT cartridge style brake pads whereas Halfords had loads in stock.


----------



## porridge (4 Jun 2009)

As posted on another thread, my Halfords (Watford) beats all the LBS hands down, good service and always helpful !


----------



## Crankarm (5 Jun 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Got this idea from another thread and after my recent experience with that lot. We can copy and paste the list as it goes on each new post. So Excellent, Good, Bad or Total Rubbish on the list only. You can post your reaasons seperately from the list. This way we might find some really good branhes that are worth a visit.
> 
> List
> Mine is: Chichester ........... Total Rubbish



I think your spelling of this company's name Halfords might be defamatory especially as there is little doubt that it is not referring to any other organisation. I think you can defame an organisation/company. Your deliberate misspelling might well be libellous unless you could establish that the meaning it suggests is true in substance and justified in fact. The defence that you got the thread from somewhere else is not a defence as you have in effect re-published the libellous word(s) by starting another thread. Be prepared to be sued.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jun 2009)

this thread was meant to let people find a good branch and I don't know how to delete the thread. That name has also been used many times on this site.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jun 2009)

Crankie, I said I got the idea from another thread. You need to read the post properly.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2009)

Well, I've just gone through and changed the spelling. I have no idea of the likelyhood of legal action, but I'd sooner be safe than sorry...


----------



## PpPete (5 Jun 2009)

Can we get back to original point of thread?

*Eastleigh* - Poor range, poor stock control, most of staff never heard of Boardman bikes (!) but there is just one competent customer-service oriented member of staff.

*Winchester* - slightly better stock, still no sign of any Boardmans last time I looked. A few reasonably competent individuals - but quite a lot of numpties too. Once bought a child's MTB there - child was happy and bike still in use by younger siblings today.... but I always wished I'd checked the weight before buying. It's very nearly as heavy as my 531 tandem!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2009)

British libel law is nonsensical, but I'd be fairly confident in a "fair comment" defence. As for everything I've recounted, it happened, and I'd have no problem standing by my comments should push come to shove.


----------



## Bigtwin (5 Jun 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Well, I've just gone through and changed the spelling. I have no idea of the likelyhood of legal action, but I'd sooner be safe than sorry...



There is absolutely zero chance. This thread gives rise to no actionable cause whatsoever.

Panicky nonsense.


----------



## mookie (5 Jun 2009)

Joining PorkyPete on getting back to the point....

*East Kilbride:* Can't get a bike made up for at least a week which, when you're desperate to get out there, just doesn't cut the mustard. They sold me pannier racks that couldn't possibly fit the bike (Subway Carrera 2) but it's supposed to be their most popular bike so surely they would know that?? They are pretty unhelpful on other things too - I recently bought my son a cheapie first "proper" bike and before I actually paid for it, I wanted to make sure that he was the correct height for it; ended up having to remove the bike from an upper rack myself because they couldn't be arsed. Have taken my son's bike back once already and they're claiming he's dropped it so many times that this is the reason the brakes were rubbing.... Unfortunately I don't know enough about repairing/upkeep of bikes yet to know when I'm being told a pack of nonsense. I shall be using LBS to do services in future, as so far, Halfords haven't impressed.

*East Kilbride: *Disappointing for the novice needing help


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Crankie, I said I got the idea from another thread. You need to read the post properly.



And you didn't read mine properly. Fair comment is fine but unfounded statements that suggest criminal behaviour are actionable. Whether a thread was a genuine Eureka moment or taken from elsewhere it still means one publishes or republishes a libellious statement and in law one can still be at risk of a defamation action for damages. That is why you see so many in public life choosing their words very carefully when commenting on statements that might be libellious that they don't repeat them.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jun 2009)

Every forum I have ever belonged to or still belong to that has members who deal with Halfords always refer to said company as Halfrauds. I am yet to see or hear of a case of legal action.



Crankarm said:


> And you didn't read mine properly. Fair comment is fine but unfounded statements that suggest criminal behaviour are actionable. Whether a thread was a genuine Eureka moment or taken from elsewhere it still means one publishes or republishes a libellious statement and in law one can still be at risk of a defamation action for damages. That is why you see so many in public life choosing their words very carefully when commenting on statements that might be libellious that they don't repeat them.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> There is absolutely zero chance. This thread gives rise to no actionable cause whatsoever.
> 
> Panicky nonsense.



Why don't you contact the CEO of Halfords and see what they think of the thread title prior to the change to it's title? If it was you or your organsition I think you would take exception to it if it was without substance or fact. Damages in defamation actions can be substantial.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Every forum I have ever belonged to or still belong to that has members who deal with Halfords always refer to said company as Halfrauds. I am yet to see or *here* of a case of legal action.



There is always the first.

*hear* not *here*.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jun 2009)

Thank you for correcting my spelling. Yes there is always a first time. I might get chased by an escaped lion on my next bike ride as well.


Crankarm said:


> There is always the first.
> 
> *hear* not *here*.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Thank you for correcting my spelling. Yes there is always a first time. I might get chased by an escaped lion on my next bike ride as well.



I suppose you might ......if you were to cycle through Whipsnade Safari park .


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jun 2009)

Surely the lion would not be an escaped one then???


Crankarm said:


> I suppose you might ......if you were to cycle through Whipsnade Safari park .


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jun 2009)

Anyway Crankie, what's your local HALFORDS like?


----------



## Cubist (6 Jun 2009)

My workplace has teamed up with Halfords for the C2W scheme. I have had to visit several halfords recently: 

Dewsbury. Doesn't sell Boardmans, but the manager is himself a cyclist and rides a Boardman.

Huddersfield. About 3 years ago my son was riding his catalogue special in the local skate park, and bent his rear mech. A dude on a trials bike very kindly took out a multitool and bodged it until it worked. I thanked him, and he told me to go to Halfords the next day and he'd sort me a discount as the mech needed to be replaced. What a nice geezer I thought. I was in a conversation with the manager at Dewsbury yesterday, and as I wanted to ask some in depth quetions about Boardmans he told me to go and talk to Danny, the manager at Huddersfield. That started ringing bells, and I was right. Here's a video of the Halfords manager at Huddersfield in action. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhw1Ls2LMJQ&feature=PlayList&p=D05A4858E8904664&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10


So you see, they aren't all crap!


----------



## Garz (6 Jun 2009)

Holy shoot thats jeffing awesome!!


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jun 2009)

Good, this thread's about finding the good ones....


----------



## Riverman (6 Jun 2009)

> Fair comment is fine but unfounded statements that suggest criminal behaviour are actionable. Whether a thread was a genuine Eureka moment or taken from elsewhere it still means one publishes or republishes a libellious statement and in law one can still be at risk of a defamation action for damages. That is why you see so many in public life choosing their words very carefully when commenting on statements that might be libellious that they don't repeat them.


"If liberty means anything at all, it means the right to tell people what _they don't want to hear_." - George Orwell.


----------



## nickhuds (6 Jun 2009)

hi guys, i picked my new boardman comp up earlier today from my local halfords in basildon essex and i have to say they were nothing but proffesional. they have kept me informed when the bike would be in and when it would be built and they didnt let me down. i checked all the obvious to make sure everything had been tightened properly, then i set of for a 20 mile ride. all was well when i got home, nothing fell off and as far as im concerned the guy (stuart) who built the bike, has done a superb job. there are the usual young lads as part of the staff, but after asking plenty of questions i found out that only the experienced older lads are responsible for building the bikes. this guy stuart told me he had been assembling bikes for 7 years and he certainly new what he was talking about, he offered advice on maintenance and repairs and made sure i was happy with the seat hight and the angle of the bars etc. 
i personally cant fault my experiance with them, and would be happy to recommend them. from what i picked up whilst i was in there, most of the lads were keen cyclist.
anyway if anyone from halfords in basildon is reading this, id like to say thankyou for making my experiance in purchasing a bike from you guys a pleasurable one


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jun 2009)

nice one nickhud enjoy that new boardman......


----------



## speccy1 (6 Jun 2009)

Plymouth....crap

Staff are helpful enough, just never managed to buy anything decent in there yet, regardless of price which is always at the top end of astronomical


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Anyway Crankie, what's your local HALFORDS like?




There is currently a similar thread running on Halfords where I have described my experience in my local store.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2009)

Riverman said:


> "If liberty means anything at all, it means the right to tell people what _they don't want to hear_." - George Orwell.



You really don't know what you are talking about. Yes you have the right but are you prepared for the consquences Riverman?


----------



## garrilla (7 Jun 2009)

I was a bit surprised today when we took off the fork and H/S of a bike that was bought from Halfords this week (and then pranged immediately). All exposed Hex bolts had been smeared and everything was text-book torque. I was so suprised I had to go around the bike just to confirm what I'd found...


----------



## Riverman (7 Jun 2009)

Crankarm said:


> You really don't know what you are talking about. Yes you have the right but are you prepared for the consquences Riverman?



Rubbish! You're twisting Orwell's words. The question about whether you have the right is whether you are free from persecution to exercise that right.

For example people may be able to practice homosexuality or indeed say that they are gay but they hardly have the right to if they're persecuted for doing so.

I'm sure Orwell was very aware at the time that people CAN say anything they want. But that's not his point! His statement is a reaction to why people can't say certain things.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Jun 2009)

Riverman said:


> Rubbish! You're twisting Orwell's words. The question about whether you have the right is whether you are free from persecution to exercise that right.
> 
> For example people may be able to practice homosexuality but they hardly have the right to practice it if they're persecuted for doing so.
> 
> I'm sure Orwell was very aware at the time that people CAN say anything they want. But that's not his point! His statement is a reaction to why people can't say certain things.



You really are out of your depth Riverman. Look this whole issue arose from the title that had been ascribed to the thread before it was changed as I thought it was very possibly defamatory. It has nothing whatsoever to do with George Orwell. I am not twisting Orwell's words as I have not brought Orwell into this thread - you have. From which book or essay is your Orwell quote?

Do you actually know anything about libellous statements or George Orwell's work? Orwell was not writing about persecution, he wrote about control of people, sureveillance, power, fear, the control of thought through control of language, the control of the past and the present to control the future, the idealogy of the absolute power of the state, the crushing of the individual the human spirit of free thought, totalitarianism. I don't remember persecution being a major theme unless persecution of the individual is what you are getting at?


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jun 2009)

crankie , you should google the said word you keep referring to and see how many links it has, lots. It's even in the urban dictionary .


----------



## Riverman (7 Jun 2009)

> unless persecution of the individual is what you are getting at?


I'd have thought that was strickingly obvious to most people.


----------



## Downward (7 Jun 2009)

I thought they would be the next big company to go under.

For the things I have bought Bike and Car related they are way more expensive and to be honest I prefer to support my local Car Spares/ Bike shop who employ people that are not students on minimum wage with no interest in the line of business for their career.


----------



## Garz (7 Jun 2009)

However downward, like mentioned by other forum members, halfords is open on the days that the LBS or car spares are _shut_ so sometimes convenience outweights _service_. That and not all but some LBS tend to be run by pompous morons who actually scare customers away, it's not all as black and white as you portray!


----------



## Crankarm (7 Jun 2009)

Riverman said:


> I'd have thought that was strickingly obvious to most people.



No I don't think it would be obvious to anyone as _*strickingly*_ does not exist as a word. Unless the people were all like you . Anyway Orwell was not advocating persecution of the individual per se but individuals who did not conform but instead questioned, the heretic. Individuals who did confrom were not persecuted but encouraged. Ker'ching .

Not only do you not know what you are talking about, you can't spell. It's *strikingly*.


----------



## yenrod (7 Jun 2009)

Does your local bike shop sell stem bolts ?????

The place aint bad...its the fact that you've anybody as an assistant there...

Like, do you get fashion experts in clothes shops ??????


----------



## Downward (7 Jun 2009)

Garz said:


> However downward, like mentioned by other forum members, halfords is open on the days that the LBS or car spares are _shut_ so sometimes convenience outweights _service_. That and not all but some LBS tend to be run by pompous morons who actually scare customers away, it's not all as black and white as you portray!




Indeed like I said I prefer to support my local community - Not to say I prefer some of the LBS or Car Spare companies.


----------

